# Commission: FW Phantom Titan



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Title says it all, I have a FW Phantom Titan here as a commission piece.










Here is starting the lay out. First I can say I am not overly impressed with the casting. I will be doing a lot of filing to get everything looking right. This thing also has a TON of pieces, several of which will be magnetized so there is another challenge. I will be taking pics of every piece on the model for inventory purpose so expect more over the next few days.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Such a tease, djinn24. Figured there'd be more in there.

Bad! Bad djinn! Back in the bottle with you!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh there is a ton more and the pics will be going up tonight of the full model  I just have to head back to work. I own a revenant, this thing probably has 4 times the pieces as one of those. Lots to inventory and then cleaning.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I could never do air-brushing like you do. I've got a couple friends who love doing it, but that's just an area that wasn't my thing. Sure, the end results can look phenomenal, but I'll take the other road for this one.

Keep us updated. Am looking forward to seeing what you do with this one.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

This should be good. Post soon please


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

You weren't kidding about how big that thing is. Looking forward to the final product.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

A VERY ambitious project my friend. I look forward to being humbled by your skills.

FFX


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Good luck with that, and I can't wait to see what you come up with .


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Title says it all, I have a FW Phantom Titan here as a commission piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, I want one (drools).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This thing has some of the largest flash I have ever seen on a model. Need tyo find my jewelers saw...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

So thats where you have been! Hehehehe, good luck with that mate. I am sure it will look sweet...but then comes the sad part of having to let it go =(


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So I removed most of the flash and started on the smoothing process. I have already decided on a walking scheme.

Goals:

+Removable Weapons
+Removable Back Fins
+Removable head
+Separates at the hips

It is going to have a walking pose, like its about to fire. The base is going to be in an Autumn theme with water splashing up from the titan stepping in it.

About the model itself:

It has several miscasts, some by as far of .5mm. The challenge in that is due to the Eldar model being very organic so making sure it is still nice and round. I have been able to sand most of them to a natural looking curve, but I should have a little green stuff. 

The detail on the model is awesome and the sculpting work on it is really well done. I can not wait to see this thing start to go together.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's been 3 minutes since your last post, djinn! Where's the pics?

/taps foot


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The D Cannon. This thing is massive. That is a Magna Ra standing on it to give you an idea.









D-Cannon and Pulsar









Ever wonder how much overpour is on a Phantom? 









Tomorrow I drag out the camera and take pics of a few pieces of interest and do a rundown of the model. Pretty easy to put together, just a lot of pieces. Lots of pinning will be happening.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice buddy! Keep up the solid pace.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

With my surgery next week I should have time to work on it lol. My goal is 2 weeks. As long as my basing kit and magnet order comes in time I should be ok.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

How much does a model like this cost? If it's anything like what I've seen other Titan's go for on FW's site, I'm scared. lol


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

How big is this? Compared to magna ra?
If thats the gun im scared


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its the tallest Titan made by forgeworld, Magna-Ra would not even come up over its toe.

$750 including both weapons roughly depending on the conversion to the pound that day.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Jesus. You could sell that Resin back to FW for about £40 so they could recast a Superheavy out of it!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My Lynx had more flash then model. This is a change, they used to minimise the amount of overpour, now they do not seem to care.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I just can't believe the amount of flashing that come's on FW stuff. Is resin really that cheap and expendable?! No wonder they charge so much...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Primary layout minus feet. Feet have a TON of pieces. Planning on what magnets to use, how many, and where to put them now.


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

that is awesome! im looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Dankbasement (Jul 13, 2010)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see you apply your talents to that huge model!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hurry up with new pics, djinn24! The impatient are waiting.........impatiently. Hurry before the torches & pitchforks are brought together, Vash has been trying to rouse the masses.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry, real life got me this weekend. Going to be working on getting the feet started. I drove 70 miles to go to Hobbytown to get supplies and the bastards where closed..... sigh. Ordering the stuff online.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Sorry, real life got me this weekend. Going to be working on getting the feet started. I drove 70 miles to go to Hobbytown to get supplies and the bastards where closed..... sigh. Ordering the stuff online.


send them a receipt for your gas too bro.. LOL

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I really need a thicker grade brass rod/tube set. I did manage to get the main components of the feet together tonight.

I am running into an issue with the shins though. They where about 1mm miscast so there is going to be a slight flat spot. Visibly it will not be noticeable but you can feel it slightly with your finger. It was so bad I had to redo the plate lines and re-scribe them into the resin.

Each toe has 2 pins, the toes are pinned together by 2 pins. Heel has been pinned on. The Ankle cover has 2 pins each.

18 pins total so far and I still need to put them together. Surgery on Wednesday and I still need to stop at the hardware shop for some bolts, nuts, and washers.

Once the feet are done the rest of the leg is a total of 6 pieces up to the hips.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Coming along nicely bud!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wife might pick me up a base tomorrow so I can position them and figure how I am going to place them. I know there will be water on the base and I want to have it being stepped in and splashing up. Never done that before, so that should be fun.

http://www.skullcrafts.com/autumn_basing_kit.htm

Also ordered that basing kit to have a nice contrast with the titan itself.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Slowly but surely it comes along, eh? How many pieces are in this one?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have nor counted but honestly not that many. The worst part about the feet is the ball joint has 2 separate sockets to go into and that makes it a bit hard to pin properly.

UPDATE: I managed to finish 90% of the sanding last night and the legs are together, the hips are pinned but not glued, the torso and fins are pinned but not glued. I need to work on the Ab area, shoulders, and waiting on the magnets. 

I have my surgery in the morning so I will work on getting some pics up as soon as possible.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

An awsome kit.

Looking forward to seeing your work on it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK I had my surgery today so taking a down day but will be doing some work and snapping some pics.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet dude, hope all went well with the surgery.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Slowly getting feeling back and it SUCKS.


----------



## vulkan1793 (Apr 21, 2011)

should be cool to see cant wait


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was going to work on it today, and still might but my foot has been killing me and the pain meds have been knocking me out. The problem is getting the stuff from my painting room to my living room.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> I was going to work on it today, and still might but my foot has been killing me and the pain meds have been knocking me out. The problem is getting the stuff from my painting room to my living room.


Excuses, Excuses!

Man up, son! Man up!

heh.

Take yer time man, get it right & deal with things as you can. I'm sure the person you're doing this commission for would hate for things to be rushed in the slightest way (considering the expense of this thing). Keep us updated!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

18:34

Legs done, smoothing it down and adding pins.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

1956


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

2102


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

You painting it as well, djinn24?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, I am assembling and painting it as well as basing and maybe making a custom carry case for it.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Well bro the good news is it's coming along nicely. The bad news being once your done it has to go back to it's owner. The Great news is after it's over you're closer to buying your own.

Looking forward to seeing progress.

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome progress buddy! Looking forward to seeing some paint on it!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

There is the size comparison shot. That is a chapterhouse Farseer at his feet if you can see it. So far it has 2 feet of rod in it and more will be going into it. I am waiting on my magnets to come in before I can really move forward with it and then I will be waiting on the basing kit to come in. There we go so far  I hope the person who hired me is happy so far.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

dr pepper! glad to see thats across the pond too! XD

its looking quite good so far, hurry up and get painting


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

thats... big dont suppose you could get a shot next to the hoover in the background for size comparision could you?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am on crutches, so probably not, otherwise I would pull my revenant titan and put it next to this thing.

Khaine, you realize I live in Kentucky? lol.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking awesome Djinn! Makes me wanna get one


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just got the magnets I ordered in so look forward to some paint being tossed on this by the end of the week.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

E gads that's enormous! It looks like an armless spindly child has climbed upon your table.

Great stuff with the progress, can't wait to see a lick of paint on it :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The hard part will be getting outside to primer it. I already know it is going to be done in steps.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> I am on crutches, so probably not, otherwise I would pull my revenant titan and put it next to this thing.
> 
> Khaine, you realize I live in Kentucky? lol.


OOPS! >.>

i was baked out of my mind when i wrote that, if that makes a difference, not excusing the little mistake but still, i iz big stoner, like alot of canadians >.> XD


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Most of it is primered and I already have the holes for some of the magnets in place. Tomorrow its the touch up sanding, making sure nothing got into the primer, marking up the rest of the magnet spots and drilling them, and finally making the spots for the feet. Instead of pictures tomorrow, I am probably going to drag out the HD vid camera and make a movie showing the model and what else is in the works for it.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is a tease of what I have been up to, today. The reason I have been through 2 bottles of blue paints.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

In that you see there are 14 magnets already set into place. Posting a video soon showing everything that can be put into place so far.









I think I need to boil the pulsar, it has a slight warp in it I did not notice in it. The Farseer between them is checking the new guns out.









The holes where I am going to place nuts to receive the bolts to hold the titan to the base. There will be 3 bolts holding this beast to the base.

Questions or comments?

(2 bottles of paint in this so far)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=C20_F_6gYiU


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking awesome so far! Really love the shade of verdigris you are using, especially looking forward to how you highlight this thing!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That pretty much is the highlight, I will be shading it.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great progress so far!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Great work so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Great work, i look forward to seeing it finished. have some rep.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

that is awesome so far *thinks of robbing a pack to get money for one XD* so how much would a commission job like this normally cost for you Djinn? being the master of resin and all.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

wow I never knew making and painting a titan was so much work. Also can i ask what kind of spray gun do u use becuz i am thinking of getting one that is worth the money, and I heard the gw one sucks.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

DaStonedOrk said:


> wow I never knew making and painting a titan was so much work. Also can i ask what kind of spray gun do u use becuz i am thinking of getting one that is worth the money, and I heard the gw one sucks.


If you want a top dollar, awesome airbrush (My opinion), I would recommend

http://www.germanairbrush.com/infinity126543.html

The 2-in-1 is great, I recommended it to Djinn and last I heard he was loving it as well. I own the same airbrush and have never had any problems with it.

@Djinn, dude this is coming along nicely, how many hours do you think you have put in so far and how many more do you think it will take to finish?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Prices depend on the project. This bad boy would run about $500-600 to do, depending on color and what options you want on it.

For base coating I have been using the Iwata Neo :









I will be doing detail with the Harden and Steedbeck Infinity and the DeVilbiss DAGR

















So far I have 30-35 wrapped up into the titan.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

my god that things coming along nicely man.

can not wait to see it finished...

semi off topic: if they ever release a DE version of one of these, i might end up getting you to build and paint it up for me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would love to DE one of these, but it would be difficult as hell.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

oh i know it would be, thats why i said if they ever released a DE version.

this thing MADE into DE if done right would be sick, but alas, it would also be expensive as all hell.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes it would be. I don't wanna guess at the number of kits I would have to buy for other parts of rhe DE line, not to mention handmade parts.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well, we will see if/when they do the DE book, IA 13 or 14?

I know they have a raider with a haywire cannon already built which ill probably have to order for my apoc games.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep in mind it does not have to be resin for me to do a commission on it lol. 

Off to work on the Phantom. Message or Skype if anyone wants to chat. It gets boring at times lol.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

its more that if i had a titan id want it done perfectly, my plastics and such i do myself, as you can see from my WIPs.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just pulled my Revnant out to work on it at the same time.... sigh.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

feeling inadequite there djinn? lol i feel the same way anyone pulls any titan on me currently, as i keep only getting to about 2k normal points in any one army to play. though thats changing with my DE, i love them from end to end


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll post pics. lol


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Bro it's coming along wonderfully.. You truly are a master at your craft sir.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I had to stop because my airbrish was starting to spit water out lol. Started working on shading and stuff. It should be done before to long to be honest. Then details time!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So I started my night out wanting to finish up getting the model mounted properly to the base so I could start painting it all to make sure all the colors match. My goal for the feet where to mount nuts in each foot to run a bolt though the base into the feet to secure it.

So what I did was to drill holes in the feel and hollow the out.









Once the holes where cut out (notice that there is a hollow cut out for the bolt, as well as a place for the nut to go. I placed them in and poured resin in to seal the nut in. I repeated this 3 times.
















There is one under the toe as well. As you can see from the bolts there are not small and secure this bad boy to the base.









Here is the monster put together minus the arms. The plates on the front and back and been magnetized for easy transport. The pics don't show the hip plates but those have been put on as well.









Here is a side by side of the Armorcast and the new Forgeworld Phantom.

















Here is a couple pics with my Revenant sitting *ON* the base of the Phantom. I am trying to work on both on the same time since they will both be using the same styles and schemes.

























Added another magnet under the plate to raise it up a bit so it is not sitting sideways.









Tomorrow I am going to go through the Phantom and color match and make sure all the rough spots are smoothed down. I will them work on shading it some more and once that is done it will be time to pull out a brush and start hitting the details and work on some of the gems. Due to the nature of the commission I will only hit the larger gems. I can not wait until I get to the pilot and I might start on that tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

:music: Looking terrific Djinn :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Dusty,, off to bed land so I can work on this beast in the morning.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Time has come again to start working on this beast. Figured all the pics would have gotten more then 1 comment, oh well.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

was sleeping. amazing work Djinn!


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

That looks amazing so far! Will you be adding any white to the model like the Revenant?

I think that a white face mask and some bleach bone in that recessed area around the missiles and arm guns would look fantastic.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. I never realised the phantom was that big.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am doing the white/bone differently and will be layering it on. It took me 6 hours with a gravity fed airbrush to basecoat the thing, yeah it is quite large.


----------



## vulkan1793 (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice keep it up


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hot damn, that thing is massive!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

your crazy man those things are nuts.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had a setback today. Taking a break on it before my head explodes. The arms are proving to be troubling.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

the more I look at this the more I get jealous, fantastic work Djinn


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am currently at a stand still with the titan. I need to attach the fins with strength because of the way the arms attach but I want the fins themselves to be detachable. Ug my head hurts and I am sick and I have 4 days to finish this to enter it in an online contest.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

shitty dude... use pinholes to strengthen it and hold it in place better?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The issue is the gun arms weigh a TON and the arms/shoulders attach to the large fins.

The fins should be attached to the body permanently but for storage those fins are small and somewhat brittle.

I am considering removing the fin part from the part where the should attaches. Would be easy enough with a jewelers saw.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very impressive work so far. That is one crazy ass model too. So big! Keep at it man, you will get it done, I have faith in you!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Oh Gosh this is big! I knew titans were big, but not THAT big. It looks great so far and you've made me want to post pictures of some of my and Drannith's commission work and some of our stuff.  Good luck Djinn!!! Rooting for ya!~


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK I solved the gun problem, magnets where not strong enough so I resorted to pinning, but very creative pinning and the guns are still removable. I completely redesigned the cockpit so the head cover would be removable and to add strength to it, the original FW design was horrible. I will be posting up pics soon. Been up all night assembling the last few bits. Now on to painting the beast.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

IT LIVES, minus a few add on pieces and glueing the arms in place, the model is not 100% together.









The green gem is actually the cap to the pin that is holding the gun arms on. It is a pin within a rod to ensure that the resin does not wear away from removing the guns.









The cockpit in the open position.









The custom mechinism as the original one with the model is junk. Also since I used full width pins I was able to hold them on with magnets making the head cover removable in case they ever release another head such as the Warlock Titan.

I need to primer a couple pieces, finish glueing the arms in place, and then I start laying heavy paint and clear coat on this thing. I should be done by the 28th minus the base. Waiting on the basing kit to come in.

That being said. Looking for my next commission piece.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome.


Nothing else can be said.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good buddy! glad to see that you got the arms sorted out! Go sleep!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

simply amazing Djinn, keep it up!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Going to bed after I finish my order for some candy blue paint. Will start and wrap up most of the painting tonight when I wake up.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am too! OK took my nap, not seeing double anymore. Time to lay more paint.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Modelling on a whole other scale this one Djinn. Looking forward to seeing the completed piece. Looks the biz so far.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Beautiful. Awe-inspiring. Truly legendary, and not in the overused modern meaning of the phrase--legendary like David Gemmell's _Legend_.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Mossy, I am a huge Gemmel fan so that is a huge compliment.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Covering up some of the gems, there was to many showing and it was detraching from the feel of the model. Will have to go through and touch up the blues. About to crash and work on the pilot when I wake up and I will also be working on the spires and fading them from black to bone/white.

Comments and questioned welcome as they motivate!


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

The so many stones won't take too much away from the model if you mix in some green in there with the red, that may look tacky to most people. I don't think you can hide too many of the gems as they have kind of a parallel thing going on. The one's on the arms can probably go pretty easily though. Overall, I think the one's you've started on will be the most important to bring out. Even Forge World doesn't have them all painted.

When you say you are fading the spires, do you mean that you are going to gradually make them bone/white or that you are going to have on part black that leads gradually into white?

Are you sure you want the eyes to be red? Matching the stones might be a major detractor from the looks, especially with one so close to the face.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The eyes are just a filler, I wanted to see what the face would look like with some color on it.

The spires are going to be faded from black to white. Though most of the color will be in the lighter tones.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Couple minor details but pretty much done.



























































Still need to do a billion gems but here we go so far. My basing kit has shipped yesterday though.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

He's doing the robot!


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

I see what you did there! I like it. 

What gets me in that 3rd picture is that it feels like there is just way too much unchallenged blue. Will you be hitting any of those stones with red/green, or just leaving that lighter blue?

And that's totally a Moon Walk


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Gota ask...what type of airbrush are you using?? i need to pick one up so i can do my reaver and so far i have been having "fun" finding a good one. Also Looks great man love that blue!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> For base coating I have been using the Iwata Neo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:victory: You weren't the only one shopping it seems, this was on page 8


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I also used my Master G44 as well on it.

More gems will be getting hit, as you are right, way to much plain blue with nothing to break it up. I just had to get this thing "done" for a contest today as I have had no time to paint anything else lol. The weapons will also be getting some special loving as well to give them more details and I am looking at making some stencils so we shall see how well that goes lol.

I have a horrid stomach bug the last 2 days and I really had to push myself to finish this thing to where it is, I have been in the bathroom or asleep other then this.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Jesus I stop paying attention for two weeks...

Incredible work Djinn, I had no idea the damn thing was so massive... As always, I'm jealous (though I sure as hell wouldn't want to paint something that large)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to hate giving it back because it means that I eventually will have to put another one together for myself. I do have my bitches about it and how they expect you to put it together but overall it is a beautiful model.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

At least your know what you need to do to build it on the next one, and possibly do a better job.


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

It will be hard to match, that's a lot of effort tied in to this model and it looks fantastic for it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No updates today, I caught a stomach bug and have been either passed out or in the latrine all day. I am laying on my couch in my hobby room staring at it wanting to get rid of a few of the gems.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I flushed it all out of my system and actually got some work done on the titan's gems and added some color to it last night.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have done some work on this folks, I just had a follow up on my ankle a few days ago and have been on steady pain pills since then because of range of motions workouts and stitch removal. I promise to get some pics posted for you all soon. I also recieved my basing kit from Skullcrafts.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Eek...hope your metatarsal issues start giving you a break soon, dude.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just have motivation issues when taking the pain meds. Seemingly all I want to do is sit here and veg LOL. I do have to be careful though, I can't move it to much, the area the surgery was in has an issue with gaping open. I have a package to wrap up, some models to get pictures of and posted online (ebay) and then I will start working on the titan. I am so damn sick of gems already and I have not even started shading them!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Did some work on the guns. Just a start to adding the additional colors








I also did the missile pods.









Then I started black-lining all the panels. I use a special homemade paint for black-lining so the cleanup is much easier. So far about half the model is done.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Larry, this is coming along quit nicely dude. If I may add, the picture with the sparkly Djinn24.com looks very grainy and there is just something about the upper torso that makes the titan look "stiff". Can the head and shoulders rotate at all? I think that might make the "stiffness" go away, but thats just me. Otherwise, shes coming along awesome like!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The head is held on via magnets so it can rotate. Not having the guns on takes away some of the implied movement as well.

I think the grainy effect is from me tinkering with different graphics.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looking awesome, im gonna order part of mine this week, gonna spread the cost over a few months as im not likely to start building it straight away, how well did it go together? i have been impressed with the lynx,apart from the gun being a little warped everything else in the pack was amazing, compared to when i bought a stormlord a few years back things have improved in the casting process ten fold.


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

I think that those chest lines on the right (his left) look a little thick, but it might be there for an effect that I'm just not seeing.

I love the way you broke up the Spirit Stones into 3 separate colors. It really breaks up the monotony the single tones. A few look a little flat atm, but with stones that large it would be hard not to. Those stones around his upper arm look like they are glowing though, and that's amazing.

I never would have thought to add green to the gun, and that seems like a really nice touch. 

If there is one thing I have learned from following this thread, it is that you really know what you're doing when it comes to modelling and painting. Bravo, sir!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My Lynx was slightly warped as well, only the gun really tho. You know B&K I am looking for my next commission .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The lines are thick and the gems are flat. I still have to clean up the lines and for some reason the lines went on thicker on the chest (standing up in a cast to be able to do them might be part of it. But I mix my own paint with only pigment and water so removing the overage just takes a damp towel. Literally only one side has been done. The other side, the only thing making them dark is the shadow. 

The gems will all end up getting various shading and washing to bring their tones out. I am only working on base coating the colors right now. Red, Purple, and Green, the light blue on the arm is actually a mistake but I might capitalize on it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great buddy! Definitely a good amount of progress. I can't wait to see this guy done.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to miss it when I send it back, gonna have to ask for visitation rights lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

You have to file for that..... costs $125 for filing fee.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh well, at that rate I might as well save up for my own. I know what i am getting tax season if I do not have it saved up before then.


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> The lines are thick and the gems are flat. I still have to clean up the lines and for some reason the lines went on thicker on the chest (standing up in a cast to be able to do them might be part of it. But I mix my own paint with only pigment and water so removing the overage just takes a damp towel. Literally only one side has been done. The other side, the only thing making them dark is the shadow.
> 
> The gems will all end up getting various shading and washing to bring their tones out. I am only working on base coating the colors right now. Red, Purple, and Green, the light blue on the arm is actually a mistake but I might capitalize on it.


Standing up to work on a miniature. Sheesh. Excellent work, man.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Was busy last night, actually went out and caught a movie but I should be working on the gems and lining again. Also went shopping for a case and material to custom make this badboy his carry case.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing work and progress Larry. I know this has been a bitersweet journey for you. You still continue to inspire me my friend.

FFX


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I am going to miss it when I send it back, gonna have to ask for visitation rights lol.


Use something other than your camera phone buddy! Hell, some really nice shots of that thing would be boss to keep as mementos. (maybe even make a ridiculously big light box from a large cardboard box and using thin tissue/toilet paper)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to take pics with my wifes camera soon enough and see if I can get this thing into my light box, if not going to string up a sheet.

Oh yeah, so far every pic that has been shot has been with my cell phone  To lazy to drag out my camera.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Ragnar said:


> Use something other than your camera phone buddy! Hell, some really nice shots of that thing would be boss to keep as mementos. (maybe even make a ridiculously big light box from a large cardboard box and using thin tissue/toilet paper)


Ikea has great furnature if you want to make that lightbox... 

Seriously impressive work on that titan. Must be a blast to paint it with the airbrush.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It has been fun, there is no way in hell I would recommend paint brushing this beast.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well everyone I have decided to go in a slightly different direction with the phantom. On here and other forums people have commented on the amount of blue used and no color breaks. Well I finished up all the blacklining and that still did not break things up enough so I decided to scatter the secondary color of the army (white/bone) over the titan.

I still have cleanup and shading to do but here is the start, with the finished blacklining on the model.

















What do you think?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like the addition of the secondary color. Does a great job breaking up the large expanses of blue while still sticking with the over all theme of the model. Great choice man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep, now I get to reshade the model, lol, luckily that is generally pretty easy.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The bone looks good, you made the right move.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

MUCH MUCH better dude!


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

That bone/white really fixes the ocean of blue issue. But there is just something about the green missiles that get me...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Uh huh, I thought the washes would take care of them but they are just really too bright.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

so far I like it, but I feel it is in need of more contrast. darken up some parts of it where you can and *slightly* lighten highlights, etc. you know the deal


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

That's a slippery slope.

There is already quite a bit of contrast up there, adding too much beyond shading would take away the simple elegance that makes it a fantastic model. From what I can see there is already a bit of shading on the model, though the lighting does make that hard to see, and it sounds like there is more to come.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

it's a slippery slope *upwards*
check out many of the painters in the limelight today; as the painting skill improves, so too does the level of blending from darker and darker to lighter and lighter.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Depends on your style. There is some plans for highlights to white on the bone and I might spray some extreme highlights on some of the upper edges.


















There are some pictures of the titan with the shading started on the new bone plates.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good buddy!


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

*that's* what I'm talkin about


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

In the top pic you can actually make out the markings for the base itself . Been sanding on it then going to go and put several anchor nails/screws to hold the "earth" to the model's base. Then I get to build up a damn on the edge to pour the water.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just finished the first stencil, they are single use right now, looking at making them a bit more sturdy.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I just found this thread, and I'd first like to say that everything I've seen by you is AMAZING!

The only question I can think to ask is, is there any reason you could put the base coat on with a can of spray paint instead of using an Airbrush and tiny pots of paint? I know that you'd want to go back over alot of it anyway for shading, highlighting and for secondary colours but why not start with the spray paint?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Because it is hard to find Hawk Turquoise in a rattle can. I primed it black with standard primer and then airbrushed the base blue.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

getcho hand offa my crotch! I'm taken! 
I do like that emblem tho, only thing i'd suggest is adding oval knuckle joints on the hand to make it look more smooth and eldar-like (similar to the way the legs' kneecaps look, but for the primary finger knuckle; just use the bleached colour to surround the knuckle joint, if that makes sense)


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

That made me ROFL.... >.<
Nice erm...positioning on the hand there. ;D


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to work on it. That is the exact emblem for my craftworld. I will work on making it making it shaded and stuff soon.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude you never stop amaing me. incredible work my friend.

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I aim to amaze.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Thanks Dave, I aim to amaze.


I can amaze too bruv... I'm painting.. lmao


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> What do you think?


Love it... great work +rep


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

! I like that muuuuuuuch better. The gold works very nicely.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am not happy with how smooth the gold is. I am also going to outline it in silver instead of black, the black looks too unfinished.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I dunno mate.... I think the silver might be too much. I like it as is.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok then, I will neaten up the black and try to figure out how to neaten up the gold some, it looks a bit rough. I may have to drag out the alchol based gold.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 1, 2008)

glaze with purple making it increasingly darker in one corner (gradually, ofc.) and add a *touch* of gloss into the mix of the glaze. that should help it out some. I'm liking your direction dude


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What is it with you and purple . I was thinking more a blue tone but I will try it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Started basing the titan and masking off some areas for a touch up. Basing this beast is going to be fun, it is going to have an area of water at the request of the commissioner.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The new base WIP, added the water effects so far, rocks are painted and the plans are in the works to get the ballast looking more like dirt.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Ewww... a SQUARE BASE in 40K.. tisk tisk tisk.

J/K looks boss Larry.. 

FFX


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

More stability.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

"I wish people would comment on mine >_< "

Just for you Djinn, just for you! LOL!

Do you still plan on having a splash/water effect thing going on with his foot in the water? Will you be removing the foot pegs or are those there perm?

You should be very pleased as this is coming along quit nicely dude!


----------



## Grenth (Mar 21, 2011)

djinn24 said:


>


Makes me feel like singing "These boots are made for walking"...:grin:


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

One week with no new pics, someone's hit a rut or finished the job! haha! How does she look?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Kinda in a rut kinda wore the hell out. Went back to work and I am on crutches. Between the heat and the effort of hauling my fat ass around on two sticks I have been zonkered out by time i get home.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Since some folks where complaining about the lack of updates here is the start of the case.

It is a military grade toughbox that will be custom cut with my Hot Wire Fun Factory deluxe kit to fit into it and secure the phantom for travel where it may need to go. This is the same foam that Battle Foam uses, just in an 8ft x 6ft sheet that will need to be cut down.... a lot.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone reading this still. Replies are most welcome and very motivating.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

why should we reply?  j/k


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

I'm still reading. Unable to formulte coherent praise for the awesomeness of this monster.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome! Let me know how the HWFF kit works as I might pick up one of their mid grade cutters. Definitely going to need a case that large to fit the mighty titan into.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to talk to my contact over at Hot Wife Fun Factory and see if they will make a "Gamers Kit" seeing as I am suppose to be shooting tutorials on how to make gaming scenery and what not for them.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

There's a Hot Wife Fun Factory?! I want one! Wait...I'm not a guy...hell...i still want one. :biggrin: Then at least I'll have a friend. Hahaha!~
I'm surprised no one's caught it yet. 
Anywho...that's an epicly huge box. When are you doing the water splashing effect?! I wanna seeeeee!~ (sorry if i'm bugging you, just wanna see the cool effects)


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

You're doing a hell of a job with that monster.

I dont think you appreciate the size of it in pictures, I saw it all painted up at the FW open day back in April and it is huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge. Makes the Reaver Titan look small! (They had both on the same table at the open day).

How much more work have you got to do?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Do you still plan on having a splash/water effect thing going on with his foot in the water? Will you be removing the foot pegs or are those there perm?
> 
> You should be very pleased as this is coming along quit nicely dude!



Still waiting for a reply....

On a second note, those gurrila boxes are tough as nails, everything stayed intact when I sent all my shit back from Iraq, your contact should be very pleased.

And lastly, I feel ya on being in the rut, I just got out of mine and now I am painting like a mad man! Keep plucking away at it man, your almost at the finish line, almost.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah that is why I picked that case. I had one and still have it to this day. The high density foam will all be custom carved out to the titan itself as well as all the extras and goodies that come along with it.

Yes I am still planning on the ripple effect, no idea how I am going to pull it off. Part of the reason I am in a rut. That and really the titan is down to the last touchup, which it is pretty much masked off for, and gems, and I am going to loath that many gems 

After that it is finishing up all the areas on the base. I need to boil about 2 cups of coffee though for basing material. I will try to remember to do that tonight.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

arumichic said:


> There's a Hot Wife Fun Factory?! I want one! Wait...I'm not a guy...hell...i still want one. :biggrin: Then at least I'll have a friend. Hahaha!~
> I'm surprised no one's caught it yet.


:laugh::rofl::laugh:

That is pretty fucking funny!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Le Sigh...


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

You CAN DO IT!!!

Just Think.... GEMS!!!
:crazy:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Coffee for basing material...what?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

fine ground coffee is great looking dirt . Already right color and everything.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

come on dude you can do it, so.....close.......

khorne


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

I just kinda wonder what happened with the darker color on the crotch piece. Did you spread that around to the rest, leave it different, or just switch it back to the lighter shade. 

Gems might be a bitch, but that's just a little hassle. You can handle that no problem! Everyone knows its the foam that will be the biggest pain.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am confused about the crotch. I have only masked it off so i can reblend without ruining what I have.

I promise to have something done soon, I have just been going nonstop for 2 weeks on crutches and when I get home its pass out time.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would love to be able to airbrush to your standard mate...maybe one day. At the moment I am procrastinating in the the use of my airbrush for fear of failure. 

Anyway, a piece of (I hope) constructive advice...nothing to do with your painting skills.

At the moment we can see the pegs used for fixing the feet to the base and obviously you are going to be hiding these. Don't make the mistake I have seen with smaller Titans...especially the Eldar ones. These are *HEAVY* bits of kit not some nimble Aspect warrior. When one of these things strides across the battlefield it is going to cause mini-quakes, split the earth asunder and crush the very ground beneath it's feet.

You really need to reflect this in your base for it to be believable. Every step it takes it is going virtually sink into the ground...weighting in a model, as in a drawing, is the final element to making it realistic and is all too often overlooked.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

How are things coming along with the Titan Larry?


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

So... String and gloss, mixing in paint as needed. For ripples, lay down the string and gloss it over to get that "bump" feature in whatever shape you want. The splash is a bit harder, though. Clay, maybe? Or a ton of green stuff?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The titan is on my painting desk along with this months project, about to go work on them both and try to finish the case as well.

The water effects is clear so string is a no go :/


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cypher I hear you but I have to make the titan removable and making it sink would be a bit difficult, esp with the water side of things. I will see what I can do. If it was my titan I would have filed the feet down to make them appear to be sinking but its not.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You might be able to use fishing wire if you want the ripples to look clear, but I don't know if it would actually work out well. Or the jewelry wire stuff, they have some that are clearer than fishing wire I think, and thinner too.

*patiently waiting for photos* :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The fishing line is a good idea, I might have to use it. I find it funny I get more replies when I do not post an update then when I do .


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It's the withdrawals kicking in, if you waited longer they would start to foam at the mouth and twitch


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Dude, you icon in your sig is hilarious, cause it isn't the pig that looks like is getting porked...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

bacon comes in many forms......


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Worked on the base, pretty much done other then painting on some colors in places.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Looking good!!!
Did you try the fishing line thing?
Plus, some of the plant material looks a bit too big, if you put a regular model next to it. Maybe put in some small trees so you get to see the scale of the model???


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Are you talking along the water line? That is getting trimmed. Moss only comes in certain ways so I glued it down and will cut the excess off to get it looking a bit more normal.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I was talking about the purple palm fronds.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I want one! =P

The base is looking great bro!

I agree with Arumichic, maybe one or two trees, like a firn or something would add scale to the model, even tho most of us know she is a BEAST!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

This thing will dominate any space it is in, be that a display shelf or a game table. Great work man.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice buddy! That base certainly is shaping up well. I agree with th others about a tree. I know that when we talked about it earlier I said the opposite, but now I am thinking it would be a good idea.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it! I will try to make it to hobby lobby....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Damn it! I will try to make it to hobby lobby....


Sorry. Off to Hobby Lobby with you then!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Damn it! I will try to make it to hobby lobby....


I Wish I had one of those around...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No tree, way to pricey for what you get. I will try and spruce it up a bit more.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/family/inde...17&fbc=1&fbn=Taxonomy|Artificial+Plants&fbx=0

Some of them have looked fairly real when I have gone through the store before.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Make your own tree! I know you can do it!!!


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

Oh no! The plog fell to page two of the projects section! Someone is slacking! 

That base looks fantastic though, I see what you mean about the coffee grounds.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I reattached the arm and am going to be painting the last bits today.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

..../Cracks the whip! =P


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Hey DoE, that's MY job!!~ hahaha!!~


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you sir, may I have another.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

??% Complete?

It's almost moving time and it sounds like everything is just piling on at once. That base looks fantastic, I don't think it would need a tree for scale, since nearby models will do that already. I like those Nightwing conversions, too. Makes me want to get around to painting my Razorwing and Void Dragon Phoenix. I wish I had your drive, I really do...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I reaffixed one of the arms and double pinned it. Touched up some of the paint. I just wish it was more portable. I had a 24 hour shift and that is where I worked on the nightwings. I thought about seatbelting this thing in and taking it to work .


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

:clapping: Nice Work man, looks fantastico and the base does a great job. That's an awesome beast mate!
Btw - hope the move goes smoothly!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

djinn24 said:


>


Screw the Titan, I think the real winner here is the drawing on the wall there.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Screw the Titan, I think the real winner here is the drawing on the wall there.


HAHAHA, to awesome!

What the hell are those huge rods sticking out of the side of the titans arms Larry?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> HAHAHA, to awesome!
> 
> What the hell are those huge rods sticking out of the side of the titans arms Larry?


He's going to actually control it like a puppet!!!~ At least that's my guess.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Could you pretty please take a few pictures and post them as attachments to the message? I'm really curious to see your progress, but can't see any photobucket type webhosting links.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

arumichic said:


> He's going to actually control it like a puppet!!!~ At least that's my guess.


LMAO! Your killing me Arumi k:


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> LMAO! Your killing me Arumi k:


Every so often my brain starts up and gives me witty things to say. It thanks you for laughing.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pins to hold the arms on.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Would you finish this thing already! Not like you have anything else to be about right now


----------



## Hiroku9 (May 23, 2011)

I wonder how this thing is going. I bet you've shipped it off by now. Did ya get a good review?


----------



## goobi2 (Jun 1, 2009)

arumichic said:


> He's going to actually control it like a puppet!!!~ At least that's my guess.


Haha! I'll be honest, that would be pretty awesome to see!


----------

